# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Goals for 2017.

## Total Eclipse

As 2016 ends in a couple months, early December is the time I normally access and reevaluate my yearly goals. I thought I would make a thread, so we can brain storm together, ways we can improve, or of our goals (in anxiety and personal lives). I'll write a larger post in a few days  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

I'd like to set a goal to get more writing done next year. 

Sometimes I get anxiety about it not being any good and it stops me from ever starting.  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I'd like to set a goal to get more writing done next year. 
> 
> Sometimes I get anxiety about it not being any good and it stops me from ever starting.



Stupid anxiety  ::(:   What type of writing do you want to do?

----------


## Lunaire

> Stupid anxiety   What type of writing do you want to do?



I want to write dialogue and storyline for a game!  :bam:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I want to write dialogue and storyline for a game!



Very cool!!!

----------


## L

I want to start selling my crochet stuff, I have made an etsy shop so working on that.
I want to deliver more complementary therapies 
Want to complete my aromatherapy studies  
Get back into fitness

----------


## Otherside

- Finish this foundation bloody degree (suppose thats the UK version of an associates degree or whatever?). I'm due to end in June, Graduate September.
- Move out. Already sort of planned to be honest, hoping to go by next September. 
- Swim a lot more. I'm too lazy sometimes. 
- Start some sort of martial arts. It would supposedly help with my confidence. 
- Win the lottery, retire at 22. Life sorted. (Kidding, don't think I'll succeed to be honest with you.)

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I want to start selling my crochet stuff, I have made an etsy shop so working on that.
> I want to deliver more complementary therapies 
> Want to complete my aromatherapy studies  
> Get back into fitness



How is your aromatherapy studies going? Also, send me the link to the esty page when you have it up  ::):

----------


## L

> How is your aromatherapy studies going? Also, send me the link to the esty page when you have it up



It's going well hun, little stressed with all the study it will take. it will be worth it. will send you link when I've it going. xx

----------


## Total Eclipse

> It's going well hun, little stressed with all the study it will take. it will be worth it. will send you link when I've it going. xx



What aromatherapy do you recommend for migraines?

----------


## L

> What aromatherapy do you recommend for migraines?



Firstly figuring out why they happen. Is it stress, pain anxiety? Peppermint is amazing.

----------


## 1

Goal that I didn't complete this year..lose weight.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Goal that I didn't complete this year..lose weight.



How much weight did you want to loose?

----------


## 1

> How much weight did you want to loose?




35 or maybe more. It's kind of difficult since I'm mostly at home, and eat when I'm bored.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 35 or maybe more. It's kind of difficult since I'm mostly at home, and eat when I'm bored.



What about taking a 20 minute walk a day? Or trying to only fill the house with food that would be good for you?

----------


## 1

Recently went for a walk to the beach..overall it was 6+ miles so I'm up for doing it more often!

----------


## Lunaire

> Recently went for a walk to the beach..overall it was 6+ miles so I'm up for doing it more often!



That's a long walk!! That's awesome!!  :sparkles:

----------


## Antidote

- Spend less time watching youtube because it's mostly garbage and a huge time sap
- Need to get a new pair of glasses since I slept on mine and warped them
- Need to get a passport photo and renew passport
- Go to dentist and get teeth fixed
- Go to the gym more and swim more
- Read more and paint more 
- Meditate more and work on mental health

----------


## merc

My big goal is to take better care of me, exercise, eat right. Also to try and be a little more involved with my kids, my oldest will be going off to college next school year and she's made some deplorable choices about boyfriends and life in general and I'm still struggling to understand why???She seems to blame me. I hated her boyfriend last year on-site and I tried to like him and help him, but it just made me hate him more. I think he has some seriously bad issues that would drag her down and I'm glad they broke up. Her current boyfriend is quiet and I like him better, because he doesn't give me the creeps. On a good note she is smart and each university she applied to accepted her some with scholarships and she hopes to study pharmacy.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> - Spend less time watching youtube because it's mostly garbage and a huge time sap
> - Need to get a new pair of glasses since I slept on mine and warped them
> - Need to get a passport photo and renew passport
> - Go to dentist and get teeth fixed
> - Go to the gym more and swim more
> - Read more and paint more 
> - Meditate more and work on mental health




Yeah, I need to do the passport and dentist thing too.  I filled out the passport renewal form a year ago but never got around to taking a passport photo.  They are very finicky about the photo but at the same time it's seems wasteful to pay a professional.

I hope at my next job, I will get dental coverage.  I haven't been to the dentist in 12 years.  Don't think I have any big cavities but I may have some small ones.  Might have to replace some old fillings.  Not sure.  Definitely need a cleaning.  

Where do you plan on getting the glasses?  Do you have eye insurance?  If you want cheap glasses I recommend Zenni.

----------


## lethargic nomad

My other goals for 2017 are:

Move to a new city
Get a full-time job where I will have many learning opportunities (not a dead-end job like that last one)
Rent a much nicer apartment than the current one (larger and not cockroach infested)
Get two cats
Learn how to drive and get a driver's license

----------


## Antidote

> Yeah, I need to do the passport and dentist thing too.  I filled out the passport renewal form a year ago but never got around to taking a passport photo.  They are very finicky about the photo but at the same time it's seems wasteful to pay a professional.
> 
> I hope at my next job, I will get dental coverage.  I haven't been to the dentist in 12 years.  Don't think I have any big cavities but I may have some small ones.  Might have to replace some old fillings.  Not sure.  Definitely need a cleaning.  
> 
> Where do you plan on getting the glasses?  Do you have eye insurance?  If you want cheap glasses I recommend Zenni.



I'm not sure. Here I can get my eyes checked for free every 2 years, but you have to pay for your lense and frames. I last got my eyes checked about 7 years ago, but even though I feel my vision has stabilised I don't actually have the correct prescription lense, because my old optometrist was extremely old (should have retired earlier) and did a sloppy job of testing my eyes. I know because my mum went to the same optometrist and suffered from eye strain until she went to another, who then told her that her prescription was completely wrong. I think he overcorrected my astigmatism because when I look at my phone or tablet up close, it looks like the screen is bulging towards me slightly. So basically, I need new everything. I'm just looking at Zenni's now.

----------


## L

> I want to start selling my crochet stuff, I have made an etsy shop so working on that.
> I want to deliver more complementary therapies 
> Want to complete my aromatherapy studies  
> Get back into fitness



I wonder how we are all getting on in our goals??

For me life hit a wall and well most of the above was not important any more
I am still working on selling my crochet
My complementary therapies might pick up again later in the year
I had to stop my studies as I was emotionally out of wack and hope to do it again in the future 
My fitness has been a bit of  roller coaster as I am unable to push myself at the moment

----------


## Otherside

Hmm. Okay. 





> - Finish this foundation bloody degree (suppose thats the UK version of an associates degree or whatever?). I'm due to end in June, Graduate September.



Done. Still waiting on a transcript with my marks on, but I'm pretty much 90% certain that I passed it. And I've managed to get everything sorted for graduation, other than getting hold of a few extra guest tickets. 





> - Move out. Already sort of planned to be honest, hoping to go by next September.



Applied for a place in Wales, waiting to hear back from them.





> - Swim a lot more. I'm too lazy sometimes.



Ye....no. I really am lazy. 





> - Start some sort of martial arts. It would supposedly help with my confidence.



Forgot about that one, should look into it. Although its debatable whether it's worth it at the movement given that I'm moving away. Might look into after I've moved.





> - Win the lottery, retire at 22. Life sorted. (Kidding, don't think I'll succeed to be honest with you.)



That one was a joke. I do not expect to win the lottery. Nevertheless, I will go buy a lottery ticket for Saturday's draw and dump down my usual numbers of "1,2,4,9,11,22,7". Who knows, maybe I'll get three numbers and win a ?5 note or something. There. I'm being positive.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I need to get it in gear, I have a lot on my list that I haven't done yet. Ffs. I need to apply to college to finish my degree. I don't have much left, at all, and my parents are even willing to pay for tuition and books if I will just finish. God what am I waiting for. The counselor I talked to even said I probably qualify for a grant. Ffs, I just need to do it lol.

I also need to keep up with my expenses and bonuses at work. I have $150 in expense I haven't turned in and probably $300 in bonuses.

I need to make plans to take my oldest daughter out on a "just because" daddy-daughter date. I took my son to a concert not long ago, now I owe my two girls a fun day, just the two of us, something they really want to do. My oldest plays bass clarinet in band, so, she'd love to go to the Houston Symphony. My youngest daughter I'm still working on, Idk what she wants to do. Probably go see Blake Shelton or Tim McGraw. Idk. Gonna have to work on her a little bit to see what she really wants to do.

----------

